# What is a collar like this for?



## Rideordie112 (Dec 7, 2013)

I'd say just plain driving. But I'm no expert
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

Either, but it is a fairly fine profile, so a lightweight carriage would be called for, unless it were a show. We use a finer collar in shows because the ground is level, and the finer collars show off the horses.

Nancy


----------



## minister man (Dec 19, 2013)

I don't know much about driving harness,( my experience has been with draft horses) but I would think that it would be more comfortable, and easier to pull with than a breast harness.


----------



## jimmy (Aug 26, 2009)

I don't know anything about showing,but I agree with the others It would do for a light driving rig


----------



## Southern Grace (Feb 15, 2013)

That is a buggy collar. Intended to pull a light weight cart. These were really common back in the old horse-drawn days for doctor's buggies, and you will frequently see them on stagecoaches. It is not intended to pull the weight of a full collar (like you'd see on a heavy draft hitch team or to plow a field). They are less common today as many people use breast-pull harnesses for lightweight stuff.

Carriage Driving Leather Full Horse Collars For Showing Working And Marathon All Sizes Global Shipping

If you go to the link above, the top two are field collars (typical draft collar) the next two are both buggy collars, like you posted. They are slimmer and therefore don't distribute the weight as well as a field collar, but are also lighter weight, so horses pulling less weight for long periods can use them well.


----------



## minister man (Dec 19, 2013)

thanks for the help, so the long and the short of it is that if I want to use my standardbred around the homestead to pull a little wagon with a bit of manure or fence stakes or something on it, or maybe pull out a bit of small fire wood, I DO NOT want to use a collar like this. Is that correct? 

the only reason I ask is because these collars and hames are available locally for a hundred dollars, so If they would be ok, I would like to use it. But if they aren't at all suitable, then even at that price they would be a waste of money. 

thanks again.


----------



## jimmy (Aug 26, 2009)

minister man said:


> thanks for the help, so the long and the short of it is that if I want to use my standardbred around the homestead to pull a little wagon with a bit of manure or fence stakes or something on it, or maybe pull out a bit of small fire wood, I DO NOT want to use a collar like this. Is that correct?
> 
> the only reason I ask is because these collars and hames are available locally for a hundred dollars, so If they would be ok, I would like to use it. But if they aren't at all suitable, then even at that price they would be a waste of money.
> 
> thanks again.


you can use it for what you want to use it for you won't be working full time with it,just keep an eye on your horses shoulders,some horses mark up anyway ,like some peoples heels rub when wearing new shoes,after you use it rub your hands gently down where it's been touching and if you feel a slight ridging under the skin you will know to pad it a bit next time


----------



## minister man (Dec 19, 2013)

I might yard wood a couple of hours a few times a year. I only have 1 1/2 acres of wood land so it is not like she is going to the woods to work for a living. 
The wagon I have in mind is about 4x6 with rubber tires that are about a foot high. It is rated as having a 1 tonne chaise. I have a friend that has one for his atv and I can pull it with one hand across the flat with no load on it, so I think she could pull it ok. 


Of course I will have to build a flatbed and some shafts. But I would think that she could pull it ok, I would just have to load it according to what she could pull. I know that she is only a light horse, I just don't know how much she can do with a light harness.


----------

